# ONAN 4000 Maintenance2



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Springtime will begin to sprout at the end of Feb here
In North California. Time to get started on my motorhome 
maintenance chores to prep for this camping season.
I’ll start with working the GenSet.

[ame]https://youtu.be/PKVuFAGwA-8[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

